# Critique me jumping :)



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

So here is a video of me & my sisters pony Freckles  
I would appreciate your time & feedback :-D


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Aside from that 3rd fence you guys look great 

I think you couldn't quite make up your mind what you wanted to do, push her forward or pull her back - so you gave up and left her to decide, lol. 

I love how you drove her to the 5th fence - she started to buckle on you and you said "Nope, we're going over it" and did a great job encouraging her to continue.

I love your functionallity. Look at your functional solid seat, your legs are very secure, you stay out of her way and leave her alone to do the jump. I think you have allot of potential and talent to move forward.

You are far more ahead of the game than quite a few I've seen jump here in North America. But Europe's style of functional riding is much different than what is taught here - I should of moved there......no wonder GB's riders are phenominally talented.

I watched an Eventing Video on youtube with a bunch of british riders - about our age and level - jumping fences that riders of the same level wouldn't even touch here in North America, and they were so solid and functional, I was so jealous. Alright...I'm moving to GB!
Do you put studs on your horses shoes for your comps there?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I was expecting a page long reply from you :lol:



> Aside from that 3rd fence you guys look great
> 
> I think you couldn't quite make up your mind what you wanted to do, push her forward or pull her back - so you gave up and left her to decide, lol.


Yeah I was trying to decide whether to trot & canter since I attempted a flying change but ended up disunited and just ended up like "oh crap, help me Freckle " 

Yeah we do put studs in  Misty & Freckle have a stud in each back hoof for shows, for bigger shows/jumps people usually have 2 studs in each back hoof  I'm guessing you have studs over there too? Do you have to pay for the holes to be put in the shoes?

That was my second show on Freckle so I was playing it safe with the small jumps and Mum wanted to be finished by dinner time :lol: She can jump the moon, its me who can't :roll:



> I love your functionallity. Look at your functional solid seat, your legs are very secure, you stay out of her way and leave her alone to do the jump. I think you have allot of potential and talent to move forward.


Thank you very much  I am always trying to improve my position over jumps, but usually end up forgeting completely and concentrating on strides instead  It'll get there one day :lol:

I love how in American showjumping the riders actually go FORWARD though, British showjumpers (not all but alot) have their horses going so slow its a struggle to clear the jumps. Move to Britain, its awesome  except the weather :wink: I want to move to America but would miss Cadburys chocolate too much :shock: hehe!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The American Style of jumping here is overly done with equitation. I never saw that before, until friends in NZ and GB enlightened me.

I now see how much more important it is to be functional, and staying out of your horses way to do his job. My issue is, I get in my horses way when I focus moreso on where I am in my tack and how "precise" I must be over that fence.

You, you are exaclty where you need to be - if you want to talk "Equitation". Your leg is solid, your seat is FABULOUS * riders here need to see that* and your upper body is exactly where it should be. You are with your horses motion and stay behind your horse - that is functionallity.

I wouldn't focus too much or stress too much about your equitaiton - I would focus more on the amazing GB's functional style of riding. 

You are where you should be - I wouldn't change a thing. 

No more long books from me - I'm not particular about equitation anymore.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

haha you have nice form, we have cadburys here too


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I want to move to America but would miss Cadburys chocolate too much :shock: hehe!


Trust me, you _will!_ I moved form England to Canada a few years ago, and chocolate is one of the things I miss a lot


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

We have Cadbury's in Canada - - - - -


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

and the US plus I think Godiva is the best!! LOL


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I loooooooooove Toblerone...mmmmm..


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

haha lol the best chocolate i've ever had was Bachi, ( i dont think that is the correct spelling ) but they are from Slovenia, and man o man it is the best chocolate ever, belgium chocolate is great too


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

WOW I'm going to steel your sisters Pony. She is soooo purty. What breed(s) is she?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

MIE - the thing is I think that IS good equitation. Not stylized junk we see here.

The only thing that I see is your leg is a little weak in the two point and you do what I do which is kind of thrust yourself up and then slum back down instead of lifting and setting with your thigh/bum muscles.
In the Style round your second jump of the one stride combo I really liked because you were riding more.

Good Job!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> MIE - the thing is I think that IS good equitation. Not stylized junk we see here.


Anebel, I have to agree. I've been watching allot of European Riders on Youtube lately since that discussion I had with my friends from GB and from NZ - and I have to say, their style of riding is something to be sought after - I'm very impressed.

Something I never saw before, because I was so stuck on "equitation" that we see here in NA.


----------



## jumping highh (Jul 5, 2009)

overall you guys looked good.  i like the horse. 

maybe just release a tad more over the jumps.


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> We have Cadbury's in Canada - - - - -


Yeaaa we have Cadbury in Canada but it's just not the same. I dunno about GB but I went on holidays in Portugal and the chocolate was really good there. The same brands that we have in Canada, and the same chocolate bar.. it just tasted better. I had some friends go to England and they brought me back a box of chocolates and I've never tasted better chocolate lol. I'm a chocaholic.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Maybe...because the grass is greener on the other side?

lol - naw, I know what you mean. My Mom got chocolate directly from Sweeden, and man - that was the best chocolate I've ever tasted! Nothing on the shelves at gas stations just didn't add up in compareson.

Now, I do love Turtles though - if you show up with a box of turtles, don't let them out of your sight if I'm there.....because "now you see them, now you don't" would happen.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey, I was expecting to see your white Moo too! 

I can't comment on jumps, but your sister horse is really cute.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> WOW I'm going to steel your sisters Pony. She is soooo purty. What breed(s) is she?


She is a Welsh sec D I believe  



> The only thing that I see is your leg is a little weak in the two point and you do what I do which is kind of thrust yourself up and then slum back down instead of lifting and setting with your thigh/bum muscles.
> In the Style round your second jump of the one stride combo I really liked because you were riding more.


Yeah my legs used to be super strong but I'm going to start cycling and see if that helps 



> overall you guys looked good.  i like the horse.
> maybe just release a tad more over the jumps.


Thank you  I agree I don't really release atall  



> Hey, I was expecting to see your white Moo too!
> I can't comment on jumps, but your sister horse is really cute.


I can't handle 2 horses at one show since everything clashes and runs late and they love each other so much parents holding them get dragged around :lol: i took moo last weekend so it was Freckles turn this week  Mum only videoed it to send my sister in Australia  I wish she would video moo more often  Thanks everyone  Freckle is cute as a button!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

i agree with love my ponies, you have a nice form. u look like your holding back. lean up his neck a little a reach for his ears. half halt a little before each jump but this is minor stuff. but u guys look great!!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

over the flat bars still take her through the middle


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

i agree with everyone else, you look awesome! but the way you werent releasing bothered me a bit. so...next time try to release! i used to do that too. but otherwise, you look amazing!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh, it was an accidental jump at the side :lol: usually I do jump in the middle 

I will work on the release  I've never really bothered because she doesn't seem to bothered and i usually end up throwing my reins up her neck :lol:


----------



## vbrill (Jul 8, 2009)

wow I definetly want to move to GB also only problem is I hate overcast and raininess >p you guys look great I'm jealous, and I have only one other time see someone riding without a saddle pad why is that I'm curious does help with something or is it just for simplicity?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

She does have a numnah on but it fits perfect and matches her for shows


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

^ and yeah rainyness sucks :lol: its sunny outside just now


----------

